# The Hobbit House, Chedglow - November 2012



## SeffyboyUK (Nov 1, 2012)

*The Hobbit House (or 'Colin's Barn') - November 2012 *

I was driving back from London and had lot's of time to kill so thought I'd take a detour into the countryside. Hidden away is this little gem. It is almost completely unchavved and there is no damage that isn't natural. It looks like the farmer who owns the land is using it for some light storage currently.

It's not everyone's cup of tea, but I found it fascinating, how it lies here just forgotten about. 

Some very brief history: 


> Briefly, it was built between 1989 and 1999 by a stained glass artist called Colin Stokes, on land he owned near his house in Chedglow, Wiltshire. He built it for his sheep. The council were not best pleased that neither Stokes nor his flock had been through the due planning process, and the stress of the bureaucracy may have contributed to him moving to Scotland. The ‘barn’ remains quietly dilapidating in a field.



Big heads up to the guys who found this originally! 









































































*Thanks for looking :thumb*​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 1, 2012)

Thats brilliant


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 1, 2012)

WOW, what a beautiful little place. It looks like something out of a Lilliput village. 
Beautiful photos. Just goes to show how a well built building will stand the test of time, even if it's architecture defies the odds. 

Beautiful photos x


----------



## Lucky Pants (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow what a great place thanks for sharing your pics .


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 1, 2012)

I aspire to build something like this in my garden some day! Excellent pictures, thanks for posting.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Nov 1, 2012)

Wild! Ya'll have way too many bloody bureaucrats.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice to see the place is still in good nick. A testament to It's location. It's just epic


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 2, 2012)

I've been meaning to get up to this place for a while now, loved it the second I saw it!

Great shots dude, cheers for posting them up


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 2, 2012)

ahhh so cute...i love this place..and the best photos ive seen of it too..brilliant. thankyou


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow that is something else aint it, ace imagery, thanks for posting


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Nov 2, 2012)

really liking this definitely something different. Thanks for sharing hope this place stays around long enough for me to see it


----------



## tank2020 (Nov 2, 2012)

Great Pics. I love this place, I've been there twice now, I had to take the family to see it. It looks even more magical in the snow.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 2, 2012)

It certainly is enchanting


----------



## Bones out (Nov 2, 2012)

Is that the one that used to have sheep living in it?

I do like it, so different.......


----------



## BTP Liam (Nov 2, 2012)

Wicked find!


----------



## sonyes (Nov 2, 2012)

Fantastic place, and a great set of images!


----------



## nelly (Nov 2, 2012)

Always love seeing photos from here, nice stuff


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 2, 2012)

Great to see its still intact,Great photos both thanks for sharing.


----------



## urbandreamer (Nov 5, 2012)

This place is beautiful! The detail on the inside is fantastic Thankyou so much for sharing! Lovely place!


----------

